# Back to the drawing board



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Discussing the future layout with my son last night, he brought this up.
"How do you plan on reaching the breaker box?"

The box is located high on the stud wall which sits on top of the foundation. Stud wall is also set to the outside of the foundation, after finishing the basement there's a 10 inch shelf all around. Foundation is 42 inches high then another 2 feet or so to get to the bottom of the box then another 20 inches to get to the main breaker.

A 24 inch layout in front will make it near impossible to reach the box.
FWIW in 9 years a breaker has never flipped but..

Plan "B" coming up!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Discussing the future layout with my son last night, he brought this up.
> "How do you plan on reaching the breaker box?"
> 
> The box is located high on the stud wall which sits on top of the foundation. Stud wall is also set to the outside of the foundation, after finishing the basement there's a 10 inch shelf all around. Foundation is 42 inches high then another 2 feet or so to get to the bottom of the box then another 20 inches to get to the main breaker.
> ...



Move the box?

Murphy's law/ as soon as you build it you will have to get to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's what's been killing me about putting my layout in the corner of my basement rec room. I know I'll have to get to something behind the wall right after the table goes up! :laugh:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Put your tables on wheels? They have wheels with locks that work very well and are very stable.

They've saved my butt a few times already with my layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, there are a couple of issues with that idea.

The helix that rises from the table is going to be connected to the ceiling tracks.

Since the table will be parallel to the wall, pulling it straight out would require me to remove the 50" plasma TV from the wall, as well as several shelves.

The major issue will be once the helix is built, I don't think moving the table is going to be an option.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, forgot about your helix - you guys are such craftsman


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, craftsman is yet to be determined.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, craftsman is yet to be determined.


Nope - already determined. Based on your knowledge, willingness to go beyond and try new things - Yeppers - craftsman it is


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Craftsman... or fool, yet to be determined.


----------

